#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  А она всё распогаживаится и распогаживается... : )

## Юй Кан

Засомневался почему-то в правильных вариантах написания "сосредоточивать" или "сосредотачивать" и т.п. И, пошерстив Рунет, ничего нового не сыскал, кроме улыбнувшего вот такого:

" - Как погода?
- С утра не очень была, а сейчас распогаживается."

Так и хочется добавить: "Лишь бы вконец не распогадилась".
: )

----------

Говинда (16.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (16.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Засомневался почему-то в правильных вариантах написания "сосредоточивать" или "сосредотачивать" и т.п. И, пошерстив Рунет, ничего нового не сыскал, кроме улыбнувшего вот такого:
> 
> " - Как погода?
> - С утра не очень была, а сейчас распогаживается."
> 
> Так и хочется добавить: "Лишь бы вконец не распогадилась".
> : )


А зачем вдруг "сосредотачивать"? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (15.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А зачем вдруг "сосредотачивать"?


В каком смысле "зачем", если было *надо*, мну, по работе/для дела?.. : ))

----------


## Нико

> В каком смысле "зачем", если было *надо*, мну, по работе/для дела?.. : ))


И каковы результаты "сосредотачивания", выданные Гуглем? )))

----------


## Юй Кан

> И каковы результаты "сосредотачивания", выданные Гуглем? )))


Так сказал же: "Засомневался почему-то в правильных вариантах..."
То бишь, без разницы...
А детали всяких "потому, что" -- здесь: http://www.gramota.ru/forum/spravka/14659/
Там, вообще, много ещё более забавного, вроде "от-/про-срачивать" и т.п. : )

----------


## Нико

> Так сказал же: "Засомневался почему-то в правильных вариантах..."
> То бишь, без разницы...
> А детали всяких "потому, что" -- здесь: http://www.gramota.ru/forum/spravka/14659/
> Там, вообще, много ещё более забавного, вроде "от-/про-срачивать" и т.п. : )


Действительно забавно))).

----------

